# ingenieur ohne bergbau



## Kcrs (16. Februar 2008)

hi,
wolte mal fragen da viele bergbau und Kräuterkunde haben was bring das eigentlich
die haben dan ja gar keine mats?
mfg


----------



## Pomela (16. Februar 2008)

Der Titel deines Postings und dessen Inhalt verwirren mich...

Ingenieuer ohne Bergbau: teurer Spass, da du alle Mats kaufen musst

Bergbau & Kräuterkunde gleichzeitig: kein Craftberuf, alles kann verkauft werde = mehr Gold oder man kann zB für Tränke die Mats selber farmen = spart Gold


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Februar 2008)

Kannst du deine Frage noch mal richtig stellen, so das man sie auch versteht?


----------



## Kcrs (16. Februar 2008)

also
es geht darum das viele eute ingenieur sind aber kein bergbau sondern Kreuterkunde dazu haben
und ich fersteh nicht wie diese chars dan einen ing. skill von 375 haben
mfg


----------



## Heinzitaur (16. Februar 2008)

Kcrs schrieb:


> also
> es geht darum das viele eute ingenieur sind aber kein bergbau sondern Kreuterkunde dazu haben
> und ich fersteh nicht wie diese chars dan einen ing. skill von 375 haben
> mfg




Hmmm...evtl ham se ja nen 2ten Char der is dann Alchi und Bergbauer...wer weiß wer weiß...viele ham auch mit nem "Farmchar" 2 Sammelberufe, während der Main die dazugehörigen Handwerksberufe ausübt.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Februar 2008)

Kcrs schrieb:


> also
> es geht darum das viele eute ingenieur sind aber kein bergbau sondern Kreuterkunde dazu haben
> und ich fersteh nicht wie diese chars dan einen ing. skill von 375 haben
> mfg



Vielleicht mit Bergbau hochgelevelt und sobald sie Engineering auf 375 hatten, Bergbau verlernt und Kräuterkunde gelernt damit sie ihre Trank-Mats selber farmen können?

Bisschen nachdenken ftw? oO


----------



## Skywalker077 (16. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Vielleicht mit Bergbau hochgelevelt und sobald sie Engineering auf 375 hatten, Bergbau verlernt und Kräuterkunde gelernt damit sie ihre Trank-Mats selber farmen können?
> 
> Bisschen nachdenken ftw? oO




Dieses fände ich aber sehr unnütze!
Bergbau bringt einen dicken Batzen Geld.
Für das Geld kannst du dir 2 mal die Tränke kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Februar 2008)

Skywalker077 schrieb:


> Dieses fände ich aber sehr unnütze!
> Bergbau bringt einen dicken Batzen Geld.
> Für das Geld kannst du dir 2 mal die Tränke kaufen
> 
> ...



Naja... wenn ich so sehe, für welche Preise die komischen Kräuter so im AH stehen... *g*


----------



## Heinzitaur (17. Februar 2008)

Eventuell passen die Leute ihre Berufe ja auch dem Benötigten in ihrer Gilde an. Wenn genügend Bergbauer in der Gilde sind, aber der Alchi seine Blümchen alleine pflücken muss, um den Raid mit Säften, Tränken usw zu versorgen...naja dann müssen halt manche zum Wohl der Gilde nen Sammelberuf wählen, der allen am meisten bringt...könnt ich mir auch vorstellen.


----------



## Tirkari (18. Februar 2008)

Kcrs schrieb:


> wolte mal fragen da viele bergbau und Kräuterkunde haben was bring das eigentlich


Hm, also wenn deine Frage lauten soll "da viele Ingenieur und Kräuterkunde haben, was bringt das eigentlich", frage ich mich erstmal, wie viele Ingis, die Kräuter sammeln du denn kennst bzw wie viele Ingis du überhaupt kennst - denn ich kenne keinen einzigen, der Blumen plückt, dafür aber ne ganze Menge, die ganz klassisch Bergbau als zweiten Beruf haben.

Aber ansonsten: Wenn man 375 hat, die Brille hergestellt hat und alles andere, was man an Nicht-Verbrauchsgegenständen braucht, warum nicht Bergbau verlernen?
Für andere kann man Gewehre, Zielfernrohre und Trankeinspitzungen machen - da wird normalweise ja eh verlangt, daß der Kunde Mats mitbringt - und für sich selber bzw die Gilde sind doch die hauptsächlichen Verbrauchsgüter auch Trankeinspritzungen (die ja auch nur zu einem kleinen Teil aus Mats durch Bergbau bestehen) und Rep-Bots oder die Röhren für die Alchi-Kessel - und da kann man die Mats auch zukaufen (Kräuter kann man teilweise sehr teuer verkaufen) oder von Gildenmitgliedern bekommen (die haben ja auch was vom Repbot)


----------



## Ash1983 (18. Februar 2008)

Mein Jäger hatte Lederverarbeitung/Kürschnerei, hab dann mal irgendwann umgeschwenkt auf Lederverarbeitung/Ingenieur.

Da ich keine weiteren Chars besitze, war das ein ziemlich teurer Spaß, das hochzuskillen, das nötige Gold musste ich mir halt erfarmen.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (19. Februar 2008)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Mein Jäger hatte Lederverarbeitung/Kürschnerei, hab dann mal irgendwann umgeschwenkt auf Lederverarbeitung/Ingenieur.
> 
> Da ich keine weiteren Chars besitze, war das ein ziemlich teurer Spaß, das hochzuskillen, das nötige Gold musste ich mir halt erfarmen.



hehe, genauso hab ichs damals auch gemacht mit lvl 60 noch. Die Gilde brauchte einen der Rep Bots für MC baut und ich hab zugesagt mal kurz umzuskillen und die 300 voll zu machen. Lederverarbeitung hatte ich fast alle Rezepte, also musste Kürschnern weg, und das war glaube ich der schwerwiegende Fehler in meiner WoW Chariere welche zu der totalen Verarmung führte^^

Du kannst Ingi nur auf 375 bringen wenn du für viel Geld im AH einkaufst oder ne Gilde hast die dir hilft oder ein Twink Bergbau macht....

Und an alle die meinen mit Ingi kann man Geld verdienen....vergesst es. Mit Bergbau oder Blümchenstreicheln macht ihr garantiert mehr Geld in weniger Zeit. Da hilft auch das Wolkenabsaugen nicht da die Preise für Ur-X mitlwerweile total im Keller sind.


----------

